# Java Programm auf Handy?



## Azenth (26. Jul 2007)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe seit gestern ein Java-Programm fertig und es in eine Jar-Datei gepackt... 
wenn ich es auf mein Handy bringe und es ausführen will, sagt mir das Handy Invalid JavaFile... 

muss ich da eventuell was bestimmtes beachten? wie kann ich das Java Programm aufs Handy portieren???
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen...


----------



## The_S (26. Jul 2007)

Naja, das sind recht spärliche infos. 

Das Gerät muss den verwendeten MIDP Standard unterstützen. Außerdem haben bestimmte Geräte eine Obergrenze für die JAR-Größe. Auch zu beachten ist, dass manche Geräte zwingend die JAD zur Installation benötigen.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jul 2007)

ich würd mich vorher mal in die grundlagen der j2me programmierung einlesen und einmal ein tutorial machen.

is deine anwendung eine normale j2se anwendung? die läuft am handy leider nicht.


----------

